# Which pic to choose?



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, I need to narrow it down to only 1 picture, but am having
trouble choosing which one. The other half thinks they all look 
the same, so I turn to you all. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









I know they are very similar and not the best, but for what I have
which is the best one of the lot. I have resized them for forum rules
and have the high res ones. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i think number 1 for sure

what is it that you need the pic for

how have you got that affect if you dont mind me asking?

number 5 is ok but the first one is by far the best with number 5 coming in at 2nd


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I went for number one, like the fact that there is some focus at the end of the pic. (reminds me of back to the future )
Five is good too but possibly too much blurring effect going on.

Andy.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

number 3:
Reason:
-Picture composition is the best
-You have your hands on the steering wheel and on the gears
-we can see the inner wheels spin
-interior lighting more visible
-the driver is not so visible in the mirrow
- there are two naked women hidden in the back ground . . .

Regards

Chris


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

I voted for the last one, its more of a drifting, action type shot to me.

Maybe see if you can put a different reflection on the mirror though, or obscure the one thats there.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

agent-x said:


> how have you got that affect if you dont mind me asking?


I used a borrowed camera suction mount and set the timer along with a slower shutter speed.
The pic is for a small photo contest, local on base. The one thing I cannot do is PS it, if so I
would have taken my uglt mug out of the mirror. I am just just having a hard time deciding on
which pic to use and why. Each pic has its pros/cons so I need to outweigh them. I do not yet
know what the cheesy prizes are, probably a year supply of rotten fermented goat milk or the
chance to sign up for different telephone carrier at my expense, but I just thought it would be
fun and get some new shots of my car, or partially.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted one. All the pictures that are in action is only at 20kmh or so.. doesn't look too good if you think about it, though the pictures are fantastic.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Rostampoor said:


> I voted one. All the pictures that are in action is only at 20kmh or so.. doesn't look too good if you think about it, though the pictures are fantastic.


Actually cut that in half or slower. Most pics like this that you see in mags 
are about 5 km/h or so. Would have been nice doing it at 300 km/h but then 
I would have some explaining to do to the authorities.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I chose picture one, because it looks crisp and your hand is in the right position


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

I like No1 the best, as there are other items in the picture I think your eye is gradually drawn away and it gives more of an impression of speed


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I knew you guys would be useful someday - just kidding. See, with 
feedback like this it makes me look at the picturescompletely different 
and more detailed next time I do this. But for now, these are the pics 
I have to work with and decide from. Again, thanks a lot from everyone. 
I like them all for different reasons, now some more than others. But in
picture 1, my hand appears blurrier than the rest. But I like the effect
as well, different than the other ones.

Oh yeah, I will need a cool catchy title for the picture. It appears as of
now that #1 is in the lead. Any ideas what it should be named or any of
the other pics?


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

One looks good, i think five is best, could use a little more of the interior in the shot if that's what you are looking for. At the end of the day, your display isn't on, kind of ruins it for me since I like all that cool stuff. have you thought about having someone pace you with the camera mounted to their hood or roof. you can always use the zoom, would need to cordinate a little more, i don't know how much time you have, i think using two cars would actually take longer to get a good picture but you would have more of the car in the picture. you would need someone who actually has drafting skills, :wavey:, even at 5km it's still possible to swap paint. Good luck, going to work now.
JP


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey paul

Nice pics. I voted for number three. Nr three is nearly perfect in my eyes. The lightning in the car should be better. But here are the pros for the pics....

> nice blur effect
> arm positions on the steering wheel is good
> reflection in the mirror is okey
> you can see a lil bit of the rims
> good compositions

cons of the others

> positioning of the arms are really bad
> reflections in the mirror is bad
> show always the wheels in the pictures
> blur is wierd...most in number one


I make also such pics...




















i will send you a pn later with a question

greets


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

joker69 said:


> Hey paul
> 
> Nice pics. I voted for number three. Nr three is nearly perfect in my eyes. The lightning in the car should be better. But here are the pros for the pics....
> 
> ...


That is what I like about it, however as you pointed out there are other 
things to look for in the pics, such as reflections and composition. I think 
that is what they are aiming for as well, not focusing on the object entirely
but how it was taken and the quality. I did this spur of the moment in a 
grocery store underground parking. The security guard came by and told
me to stop taking pictures, so I had to leave. I guess they were tired of 
the full titanium echoing throughout.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey paul

yes i can understand the security guard. hahaha. do you run catless? 

Do you have the chance to repeat this shooting in another car storage? when yes here are my pictures:


> to the driver (is it you?) don't look out the side window or in the mirror. but the face in driving direction (naturaly)

> put both arms on the steering wheel, like you would drive fast

> the lightning in and out the car should be good

> show a little bit from the wheels in the pic

> choose and aparture from f9 or something. that the car and the hole environment is sharp, or when you like it when the environment is unsharp choose and aparture of f2.8 or 3.5 or 4.5.

> a second guy should push the car forwards. so you have less vibration


whe you don't have a second chance i can make a photoshop to you. i can merge best parts from several pics.


greets


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Someone who's better at PS than me could tidy it up for you but I chose Pic 1 but got rid of the wires in the MFD gap and changed the mirror...

If you have a pic looking back at the car you could put the rear of the car in the mirror?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

matt j said:


> Someone who's better at PS than me could tidy it up for you but I chose Pic 1 but got rid of the wires in the MFD gap and changed the mirror...
> 
> If you have a pic looking back at the car you could put the rear of the car in the mirror?



hehe the reflection in the mirror don't llok really good.

@ paul

you can send me some pics and i merge the best parts together

greets


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

lol, said I wasn't too good, Edited pic to keep reflection of car but still not brilliant


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Will do, thanks. But as for this small venue competition, it is a NO PS event. but I would love to take you up on your offer, if it still stands. I will have to do it again, with your reccomendations in mind. It may have to be 1 man job though, so I will look for the best garage around or a really flat piece of land. I actually had to crop my ugly mug out of the picture, I would really lose if it showed me in it! I have the high res pics so I can send it to ya and tell me if it will work out. When I did this with Dino, i was going about 1 km/h in 1st gear but he had a sweet rig with CF poles and 3 suction mounts. I do not have the talent to attempt to remove that from the pic with PS or even access to such equipment. I just used a borrowed camera mount that I normally have for interior video footage. Would be better to use a wide angle lense then? Also, angle the mirror away or towards the car more to avoid breaking the camera lense via reflection?


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

I like #1 the most. The focus at the end looks awesome IMO.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

#1 for me :thumbsup: 

Excellent pics btw :clap:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i went for number three for the same reasons as gtrlux and joker, definatly the best


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I voted 5...but my opinion is no1 or no5...they are both the ones I like the most.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Number 1. , but driver face should see on mirror.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

I understand the technical reasons people have posted for #3
However #1 is a pic that I would use as a PC background if that says anything.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

#3 is awesome


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

#1 for sure


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

ill go for 1


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

All brilliant pictures. For me, its a toss up between number 1 and number 5
But my favorite would have to be 5

James.


----------



## Nur-Motorsport (Sep 11, 2008)

For me its 1, lights etc on ceiling whizzing past gives more interest and the yellow structure works well as a destination whereas the others are more sterile. 5 is the best of those though.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Defo pic number one for me. I just think its a better overall frame and gives a much better sense of speed.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

May I have a 1680x1050 wallpaper of number 1 and 3 please.

Those are some excellent photos.


----------

